# Cycling maps for LA?



## JAishima (Apr 29, 2003)

Are there any good maps for riding around the LA area? My main requirements that I need to be able to get from the Santa Monica area to Westwood, possibly to the Miracle Mile area of Wilshire, and Union Station.

I'm thinking of something like the Krebs cycle maps for the SF Bay area.

Online would be great, but any paper maps that could be found in LA area bike stores would be good too. Thanks!


----------



## Clyde Commuter (Feb 1, 2005)

JAishima said:


> Are there any good maps for riding around the LA area? My main requirements that I need to be able to get from the Santa Monica area to Westwood, possibly to the Miracle Mile area of Wilshire, and Union Station.
> 
> I'm thinking of something like the Krebs cycle maps for the SF Bay area.
> 
> Online would be great, but any paper maps that could be found in LA area bike stores would be good too. Thanks!


http://www.bikemetro.com/

Routes a la Mapquest.


----------



## JAishima (Apr 29, 2003)

*Thanks, great website!*



Clyde Commuter said:


> http://www.bikemetro.com/
> 
> Routes a la Mapquest.


Thanks, that's really handy! Do you (or anybody else) happen to know of a paper version of this?


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*L.A. D.O.T. has a series of maps*

collectively called LA Bikeway Guide; they're divided up by areas, e.g., San Fernando Valley, Westside/Central City, etc. They have the Class 1, 2 and 3 bike routes marked, and are pretty useful--if you can find them. I looked at the website (http://www.ladottransit.com) and couldn't find any mention of the maps anywhere. There are phone numbers you could try using to request copies.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

JAishima said:


> Are there any good maps for riding around the LA area? My main requirements that I need to be able to get from the Santa Monica area to Westwood, possibly to the Miracle Mile area of Wilshire, and Union Station.


Well, depending on your comfort level in traffic, and depending on where you are in S.M.:

1) Westwood - Take S.M. Blvd. past Bundy, then cut north one block to Ohio, which runs parallel to S.M. Ohio intersects with any of the big Westwood streets. You can also take San Vicente into Brentwood, then cut through the V.A., but going this route will put you on Wilshire in possibly the worst place to cycle in L.A.

2) Miracle Mile - Take Olympic the entire way. Olympic through Miracle Mile is very bicycle friendly. Plenty of room in the right/parking lane to stay out of the door zone and out of traffic.

3) Union Station - If you're going as far Downtown, I would probably take Venice Blvd. You can PM Northcoast; he posts a lot in the Commuting forum and I'm pretty sure he commutes from the westside to downtown via Venice every day. Venice has a bike lane the entire way. The only downside is that it's pretty far south so you'd incur extra time. But Olympic and some of the other streets further north get a little squirrely through Koreatown. By that I mean, narrow, conjested, etc.


----------



## JAishima (Apr 29, 2003)

*Thanks*



DrRoebuck said:


> Well, depending on your comfort level in traffic, and depending on where you are in S.M.:
> 
> 1) Westwood - Take S.M. Blvd. past Bundy, then cut north one block to Ohio, which runs parallel to S.M. Ohio intersects with any of the big Westwood streets. You can also take San Vicente into Brentwood, then cut through the V.A., but going this route will put you on Wilshire in possibly the worst place to cycle in L.A.
> 
> ...


I'll be touring down the coast and Santa Monica seems to be a common stopping place. I've driven around there and while Wilshire isn't even fun in a car, I wouldn't want to ride it at all! I've seen some road cyclists on Olympic, I knew it was either that or Pico that looked rideable.

Thanks for your help!


----------

